
Gadget Graveyard: Dot-Matrix Printers - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/08/26/gadget-graveyard-dot-matrix-printers/
======
eesmith
I kinda miss the fan-paper banners that were so easy to generate with dot-
matrix printers.

